# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Il Caravaggio-pikturimi me drite hije

## broken_smile

Jeta 




> Michelangelo Merisi da Caravaggio ka lindur më 29 shtator 1571 dhe ka vdekur më 18 korrik 1610. Karavaxhio është përfaqësuesi i parë i teknikave të kontrastit të hije dritës në pikturën Baroke, e cila u quajt dhe kiaroskuro apo dritëhije. Ai u bë i famshëm dhe për një jetë agresive dhe të egër. Është thënë se ai ka vrarë një burrë dhe për këtë arsye është larguar nga Roma. Vdekja e tij ka qenë misterioze në 1610 dhe i ka intriguar dijetarët për një kohë të gjatë. Një nga teoritë është se u vra në një plazh të braktisur toskan dhe një tjetër është se u gjet i shembur në këtë breg për shkak të një sëmundje. Antropologët Italian, vetëm disa kohë më pare, njoftuan se kishin gjetur mbetjet e tij. Ai studjoi dhe u formua si piktor në Milano dhe ishte i dashuruar pas Ticianit. Në 1592, në moshën 21 vjeçare, Karavaxhio u vendos në Romë. Ajo ishte e zhurmshme, plot piktorë dhe dekoratorë. Gjatë shekujve XVI dhe XVII u ndërtuan shumë kisha dhe palate, të cilat prisnin të mbusheshin me vepra arti. Jeta e Karavaxhios u zhvillua përmes aventurës. dhe ajo qëndron mes dritës dhe errësirës. Ai ishte një burrë me natyrë pasionante, gjë e cila e çoi deri në vrasje. Qeveria e asaj kohe vuri një shpërblim për kapjen e tij. Kjo bëri që të fshihej në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. Gjithësesi të gjithë studjuesit e tij kanë zbuluar se kjo gjendje e vështirë për të jetuar në liri të plotë, nuk ndikoi në krijimtarinë e tij. Kjo bëri që të realizonte me gjëndje thellësisht të zjarrtë të gjitha pikturat e tij baroke. Kjo është mrekullia e Karavaxhios, një mrekulli e shenjtë e portretizuar në përmasa që vetëm ai i zotëronte. Pikturat e tij janë shprehje të njohjeve të thella mbi artin e të pikturuarit. Ai kombinoi vëzhgimin realist të gjendjes njerëzore: si fizike dhe emocionale duke përdorur dramaticitetin e dritave. Kjo shkaktoi një ndikim të madh mbi shkollën baroke të pikturës. Pas manierizmit që kishte drejtuar artin për gjatë një shekulli, u shfaq Karavaxhio, i cili u shqua si një risi në pikturë. Ai shfaqi natyralizmin radikal, i cili karakterrizohej nga pikturimi me dritë hije dhe dramaticitet emocional madje dhe teatror, ku kalimi i dritës në terr bëhej me vlera të vogla dhe mesatare. Ndikimi i tij në stilin e ri barok, që përfundimisht doli nga rrënojat dhe mënyrat e veçanta të manierizmit, ishte i thellë. Ajo mund të shihet direkt apo indirekt në punën e artistëve të tjerë të mëdhenj europianë si: Rubens, de Ribera, Bernini. Shumë artistëve që e ndoqën iu dha emri karavaxhistët.


Stili 




> Studjuesit e kanë përcaktuar risinë stilistike të Karavaxhios si një stil me vlerë, me thjeshtësi dhe vëmendje në detajet natyrore, gjë e cila e afron pikturën e tij më pranë me natyralizmin e Gjermanisë sesa të formalitet të stilizuar dhe madhështisë romake. Realizmi i tij mbi temat fetare nxjerr në pah anë shpirtërore të shquara. Studjuesit e tij kur i veçojnë temën fetare nga karakteret e pikturuara mendojnë se ajo nuk duket një pikturë fetare në të gjitha detajet...zbulon një vajzë të ulur në një fron prej druri tharjen e flokëve zbulon pendimin, vuajtjet, premtimin për shpëtimështë realizëm ose natyralizëm intensiv, për të cilat Karavaxhio është i famshëm. Ai preferoi të krijojë subjektet e tij siç i sheh ata, me të gjitha difektet e tyre natyrore dhe nuk i idealizoi, nuk i tjetërsoi, nuk i modeloi. Kjo e lejoi të shfaqë të plotë talentin e tij virtuos. Për kohën ky ishte një ndryshim i madh me klasikët e tjerë si me praktikën e pranuar standarde dhe idealizmin klasik të Michelangelos. Karavaxhio vuri në diskutim në njërën anë risinë e tij dhe në anën tjetër, atë çka ishte konfirmuar si, art klasik. Realizmi i tij ishte një tipar i rëndësishëm i pikturave të veta gjatë kësaj periudhe. Me krijimtarinë e këtij lloji iu ktheu shpinën përgatitjeve të gjata tradicionale në Italinë Qendrore. Ai e preferoi praktikën veneciane për të punuar direkt me vajra mbi subjektin e vizatuar, qartësoi teknikën e njohur të hije-dritës dhe i dha asaj një pushtet të madh, e ktheu në një teknikë përfundimtare, errësoi hijet dhe i transferoi mbi subjekt, ku u përplasën me kontrast të plotë mbi një bosht të dritës. Dhe ky ishte një verbim. Kjo i dha atij popullaritet të madh. Ai punonte shkathët dhe shumë shpejt në krahësim me procesin e sotëm në pikturë. Ai punonte direkt mbi kanavacë dhe trajtonte ngjyrën me fundin e furçës së përpunuar. Mbijetojnë shumë pak vizatime të Karavaxhios.


Pas vdekjes 




> Kur ai vdiq kishte famë, por ajo ishte famëkeqe. Karavaxhio ishte harruar pothuajse menjëherë pas vdekjes së tij. Vetëm në shek. XX u zbulua rëndësia e tij në zhvillimin e artit Perëndimor. Nga biografshkruesit mund të selektosh shumë thënie e situata të kundërta ndaj Karavaxhios. Piktori i njohur Nicolas Poussin filloi të bërtas dhe duke thirrur me zemërim është dëgjuar të thotë: Unë nuk do ta shikojë më veprën e tij. Ai është i pështirë. Ky njeri ka lindur për të shkatërruar artin e pikturës. Ai bën një pikturë vulgare që mund të jetë vetëm punë e një njeriu të rëndomtë. Shëmtia e pikturave të tij do ta dërgojë në ferr.  Kjo tregon se piktura e tij u kritikua dhe u thumbua për një kohë të gjatë. Kjo bëri që ai të harrohej për dy shekuj. Federico Zuccari e akuzonte si një imitues dhe përdorues i ngjyrave kuqërrme. Ai kishte dhe shumë probleme të shpeshta me komisionet e fetare, kur merrte porosi mbi vepra të ndryshme, pasi pikturoi me realizëm modele të gjalla të kohës së tij. Modelet ishin kërkesë themelore e artistit për realizmin e veprave. Ai mendonte se ata bënin dhe vetrealizimin e piktorit. Disa kanë qenë të identifikuar si Mario Marko dhe Francesco Boneri, të dy artistë. Ata i paraqiti si figura të ndryshme në punimet e hershme laike, por edhe si engjëj. Modelet e tij femra ishin ato që i shkaktuan më shumë probleme me kishën. Fillide Melandroni, Anna Bianchini dhe Maddalena Antognetti idhin konkubinat e Karavaxhios dhe të gjitha prostituta të njohura, të cilat paraqiten si figura femërore fetare duke përfshirë Virgjëreshën Maria dhe shenjtore të ndryshme. Vetëm në ekspozitën e Milanos e 1951, kur puna e tij u shfaq në ekran për një publik të zgjedhur u arrit që kritika e kohëve moderne të tregohej e vetëdijshme për thellësinë artistike që përfshihej në të gjithë veprat e Karavaxhios.

----------


## broken_smile

1600 - 1601, Cappella Cerasi, Chiesa S.Maria del Popolo, Roma.

----------


## broken_smile

1608, Galleria Palatina di Palazzo Pitti, Firenze.

----------


## broken_smile

1599, Palazzo Barberini, Roma.

----------

